# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Biển Ngọc - Đà Nẵng

## heocoi

- *Địa chỉ*: 12 Lê Đình Dương, Q.Hải Châu, TP. Đà Nẵng.
 -* Tel*: 84.511.3 565797 – 3565798 – 3616799
 -* Fax*: 84.511.3 565658
 - *Email* : info@blueoceantravel.com.vn

Công ty du lịch Biển Ngọc chuyên:
- Tour du lịch nội địa
- Tour du lịch quốc tế
- Dịch vụ visa, xuất nhập cảnh 
- Cung cấp vé máy bay, liên hệ phòng khách sạn các loại
- Cho thuê xe các loại.
Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách!

_Để xem đi lại ăn ở tất tần tật click vào du lịch Đà Nẵng_

----------

